# Thank you to Ariel (After Hours Event 11/26)



## apxstitch

You made my night absolutely perfect!  I really appreciate the extra time you took talking to me and making my Daughter's autograph page extra special.  She absolutely loved it when I brought it home to show her!  You might not be her favorite (still) but you were definitely my favorite character interaction   You're right...Mermaids are the best Princesses!


----------



## BadPinkTink

why dont you contact Disney and give an official Cast Member Compliment to Ariel. Include the time, date, location and what made the interaction so special. This is far more valuable to Ariel than just posting her on Dis where she probably wont see it and her manager wont know about it. These official Cast Member Compliments are official recognition and get put on the Cast Members employment record. They count towards promotions, department change requests, schedule requests etc etc. When I am in the parks I go to City Hall at the end of each day and do them in person.


----------



## apxstitch

BadPinkTink said:


> why dont you contact Disney and give an official Cast Member Compliment to Ariel. Include the time, date, location and what made the interaction so special. This is far more valuable to Ariel than just posting her on Dis where she probably wont see it and her manager wont know about it. These official Cast Member Compliments are official recognition and get put on the Cast Members employment record. They count towards promotions, department change requests, schedule requests etc etc. When I am in the parks I go to City Hall at the end of each day and do them in person.


This is exactly what I did, I think this character was absolutely perfect.  I hope she gets extra special credit


----------

